# 2006 Zipp 404's or Reynolds DV46's



## scubad (Jun 22, 2004)

All,

I have a pair of Zipp 404's that I love. I'm looking to buy the Reynold's MV32's as a race/climbing wheel. I will probably do some training on the wheel but not much. For the wheel for more flat races and centuries and such I will typically use my 404's. 

Now here's the rub, the 404's have the aluminum braking surface and the MV32's have carbon which should necessitate swapping brake pads when I swap wheels. I know some of will state that some brake pads can be used on both rims. But based on some people I trust they would definitely not do that.

I'm trying to work out whether I have enough money to sell the 404's and buy a pair of DV46's so I can have all carbon wheels. Thus no brake pad issue.

So here are several questions.

What is the impact of not changing brake pads?

If I choose not switch brake pads, what the best pad to use? Swiss stop-yellow? Kool stop? Reynolds? others?

Regardless of the brake pad issue, which is the faster and more aero wheel? The 404's or DV46's? I know that the 404's weigh more. But would the 58mm rim have a difference over the 46mm?

Thanks.

ScubaD


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

For the Reynolds, use the Swisstop brake pads.

Cyclingnews did a review of these wheels and noted the difference the pads made.

As for aerodynamics, I'm no expert. Perhaps someone else will field that question. I'd go Reynolds, personally, and get the 3-year warranty.


----------



## rruff (Feb 28, 2006)

scubad said:


> Regardless of the brake pad issue, which is the faster and more aero wheel? The 404's or DV46's? I know that the 404's weigh more. But would the 58mm rim have a difference over the 46mm?


The DV46 would be closer to the 44mm 303 rim. Zipp rims have great aerodynamics, so I'd give them the edge there. I haven't seen an aero test of the DV46, but the Reynolds rims are basically triangular, while the Zipps bulge out and then taper back. Reynolds has the SDV66 out now so you may want to consider that, but they are expected to weigh~570g. 

If you like your Zipps, you might consider just getting some knew wheels with Nio30 or 27 rims. No carbon brake track hassles that way, and a lot cheaper too... but ~80-100g heavier per wheelset compared to the MV32. If you really want light, carbon tubulars are the way to go...


----------



## Hellbent (Nov 25, 2007)

For interest: I asked Reynold the weights of their rims earlier this week and this is the response I got.

"The DV46C (clincher) Reynolds rim weight is 460g vs the Attack (clincher) at about 430g. ...." 

I have to say they were amazingly responsive to queries I made throught their web site.

www.reynoldscycling.com


----------



## rruff (Feb 28, 2006)

I've seen a bunch of 46Cs and they average ~475g. The two 32Cs I weighed were 410-415, and Ligero mentioned a similar weight. I know one guy who got a 450g pair of 32Cs though...


----------



## Hillen (May 13, 2005)

*For Aero, go with the Zipps*

I used to have a set of 303s. Cracked them bad in a training session, & replaced them with DV/UL 46s. The Zipps were noticeably better in the straight ahead; the Reynolds don't feel as if they're giving much of an advantage over my Eurus, for example.

I miss my ZIpps.


----------



## Hellbent (Nov 25, 2007)

FondriestFan said:


> For the Reynolds, use the Swisstop brake pads.
> 
> Cyclingnews did a review of these wheels and noted the difference the pads made.
> 
> .


Was this the review you were referring to or is there a more in depth one?


----------



## skygodmatt (May 24, 2005)

Hillen said:


> I used to have a set of 303s. Cracked them bad in a training session, & replaced them with DV/UL 46s. The Zipps were noticeably better in the straight ahead; the Reynolds don't feel as if they're giving much of an advantage over my Eurus, for example.
> 
> I miss my ZIpps.


I would have to agree. I had a pair of Reynolds Cirro SV carbon clinchers and they cracked at the spoke nipple holes. Everywhere. I hear Zipps do the same if you ride them for training, however, they were faster.
The bottom line is use them for races only as durability sucks.


----------



## breakawaycoach (May 1, 2003)

I would totally disagree. Ride my DV 46 Clinchers everyday and for cross. No worries.


----------



## Johnnysmooth (Jun 10, 2004)

I had the Eurus and found them to be difficult to keep at a given speed - always having to put energy in, belive it may have something t o do with egg beater affect of those fat proprietary spokes. 

Using DV clinchers - great fast wheel that has provided a noticable improvement in spinning up to speed and holding it there.

As for the OP's question:
I struggle wiith the same question and had both the Eurus and MV tubulars. Used Swiss Stop Yellows for the MVs and Campy pads for the Eurus. Pain in the ass switching out the pads, but I didn't want to potentially destroy the braking surface of the MVs.

Recently bought that pair of DV clinchers and will be selling the MV tubulars.


----------



## scubad (Jun 22, 2004)

johnnysmooth et al,

How long does it take you to swap out wheels and pads?

I think my approach is to buy the MV's and swap out pads when I ride the 404's. At least until I can sell the 404's and buy a pair of DV's. 

I think the SDV's would be too deep for me with the constant wind where I live. 

Now, how's this for a question. If you can only buy one Reynolds wheelset, which one would you buy(assume no Zipps)?

Thanks.

ScubaD


----------



## Hellbent (Nov 25, 2007)

Its going to depend what you want to use them for. 

For all around racing and training clinchers are the only thing that makes sense. If you only want them for race days you can't beat the weight advantages of the tubular options.

I asked nearly the same question of reynolds online two days ago and the answer I got for the type of racing I do (100 to 160K races mix of flats and hills) and all around use was DV46 C's.

I got told the attacks were more comfortable but in nearly every situation including hills the DV46 C's would be faster.

I also got told either the attacks or DV46 C's would be more comfortable than my Ksyriums. 

I've ordered the DV46 C's


----------



## rruff (Feb 28, 2006)

I'd go with the 46 as well, unless you are doing TTs.


----------



## spencercanon (Oct 21, 2006)

Save money and find a used set of the Stratus Clincher from a few years ago. They're built with white Industries hubs and have vertually the same rim as the new 46C. I ride and race on them, and even got hit by a car and they're still solid. Certianly not as aero as 404's, but more versitile.


----------



## tete de la tour (Oct 26, 2006)

weight 165-170lbs -

This year i have gone thru: 

Zipp 404 Clincher - Expensive and heavy. 
Zipp 404 Tubular - Expensive and light but very comfy. I question the durability. 
Dv46T - I just got more recently and I can say they are ROCK solid. Give confidence in using them daily. I know many who use them daily with no problems. Spin up quick. are light 1295-1300 a set and look nice with the labels off. look killer. 












the OP should take his/her weight into consideration when purchasing wheels.


----------



## Hellbent (Nov 25, 2007)

you've got to win the prize for the nicest looking bike I have seen in a while.


----------



## cpark (Oct 13, 2004)

tete de la tour said:


> weight 165-170lbs -
> 
> This year i have gone thru:
> 
> ...


Sweet looking ride! Well done my friend!


----------



## cpark (Oct 13, 2004)

scubad said:


> All,
> 
> I have a pair of Zipp 404's that I love. I'm looking to buy the Reynold's MV32's as a race/climbing wheel. I will probably do some training on the wheel but not much. For the wheel for more flat races and centuries and such I will typically use my 404's.
> 
> ...


How about having one wheelsets instead of two (one for aero and one for clibming)?

LEW Wheelset. I heard the clincher version is coming out anyday now.

You can probably built it with Tune Hubs/Sapim CX-Ray spokes for less than 1100 grams.


----------



## rruff (Feb 28, 2006)

cpark said:


> LEW Wheelset. I heard the clincher version is coming out anyday now. You can probably built it with Tune Hubs/Sapim CX-Ray spokes for less than 1100 grams.


Dream on...


----------



## goneskiian (Jan 13, 2005)

What about the Reynolds SDV66?


----------



## cpark (Oct 13, 2004)

rruff said:


> Dream on...


Dream on? Are they not coming out with the clincher version?
I already sold my Zipp Z6, Z4, 303 and Reynold DV 46C already and trying to decide on the Tub or Clincher.


----------



## rruff (Feb 28, 2006)

cpark said:


> Dream on? Are they not coming out with the clincher version?


Sorry... I have no idea. It is the 1100g thing that I doubt. If the rims are light enough that you can add spokes+nipples (180g), hubs (220g?), and rims (700g?) and come out at 1100g then I would doubt their usability. The Reynolds 46Cs weigh ~950g per pair.


----------



## cpark (Oct 13, 2004)

rruff said:


> Sorry... I have no idea. It is the 1100g thing that I doubt. If the rims are light enough that you can add spokes+nipples (180g), hubs (220g?), and rims (700g?) and come out at 1100g then I would doubt their usability. The Reynolds 46Cs weigh ~950g per pair.


Actually, it's very doable and usable.
Go to www.Lewracing.com and click on Forum. 
The rims weigh less than 280 grams (Tub - on par with Renold DV 46 UL and Zipp 303 rims) and I'm told the clincher rims weight about 330 to 350 grams. That's pretty light for a clincher.


----------

